# Recall 21V-907: EGR Cooler replacement



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

New recall came out for N47 and N57 cars today. Looks like cars from the last 18V-755 recall are getting a redesigned part, regardless if you passed inspection or not.



> Approximately 14,120 Model Year 2013-2018 BMW 328d and 328d xDrive Diesel engine vehicles were equipped with an Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) module with an integrated cooling component (“cooler”) that, over time, could start to internally leak glycol coolant.
> 
> Basis for recall population determination: Supplier production information was used to identify the start date and end date of potentially affected EGR modules, of a specific design configuration.
> 
> Recall component difference to non-recall component: Recall component was not produced with sufficient long-term durability characteristics.


https://www.autoevolution.com/pdf/n...e-recall-issued-for-50000-vehicles-175383.pdf
BMW Recalls Cars and SUVs Due to Fire Risk


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Likely means about a year before they around to some of us, like the original recall....


----------



## hallsofmaine (Mar 25, 2018)

My '14 328d xDrive with 97k miles just started to smell of diesel exhaust inside the cabin at start-up and a just a bit when stuck in traffic. The 21V-907 recall letter indicates that this is a symptom of the EGR cooler leak. Has anybody experienced this? The dealership can't see it for 3 more weeks.


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

hallsofmaine said:


> My '14 328d xDrive with 97k miles just started to smell of diesel exhaust inside the cabin at start-up and a just a bit when stuck in traffic. The 21V-907 recall letter indicates that this is a symptom of the EGR cooler leak. Has anybody experienced this? The dealership can't see it for 3 more weeks.


I think it might be more than a EGR cooler problem. If you can smell exhaust, this is serious. You need to tell the dealer your car is unsafe to drive (carbon monoxide poisoning). They need to see it right away.


----------



## Edgy (Sep 16, 2019)

ghpup said:


> Likely means about a year before they around to some of us, like the original recall....


Okay, like you said, it’s been over a year and I’ve still heard nothing. Has anyone?


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Edgy said:


> Okay, like you said, it’s been over a year and I’ve still heard nothing. Has anyone?


We've now had both of ours done (f10 and f15). F10 was done in July and the f15 in August. Call your dealer's Service department and ask them to order the parts while they schedule you. For some reason, mine was active about the f10, but not the f15 and I had to insist that being the same engine it should be time to do.


----------



## Edgy (Sep 16, 2019)

ghpup said:


> We've now had both of ours done (f10 and f15). F10 was done in July and the f15 in August. Call your dealer's Service department and ask them to order the parts while they schedule you. For some reason, mine was active about the f10, but not the f15 and I had to insist that being the same engine it should be time to do.


Mine is an F31 from 2015. I hate to carry it over 100K miles (about there next week) with a recall that’s been open for over a year. I haven’t had any problems but they tend to jump up and bite you when you can afford it the least.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Edgy said:


> Mine is an F31 from 2015. I hate to carry it over 100K miles (about there next week) with a recall that’s been open for over a year. I haven’t had any problems but they tend to jump up and bite you when you can afford it the least.


I believe the extended warranty is through 120K and 10 years. The recall is a safety recall and BMW is obligated to complete it at their expense.


----------

